# Gen 2 LS cruise control



## Sgod54 (Jul 9, 2017)

I've looked on the forums and haven't really found a straight answer or maybe haven't looked at every post. I just bought a 2017 LS. I didn't know it didn't have cruise until I signed and drove away, which might sound weird but what car doesn't have that even as a base model? Called the dealer and they had a terrible looking stick installed for the cruise control. I feel as if it would be easy enough to swap steering wheels with cruise built in and audio controls. Can I buy a new steering wheel, swap them out and have the dealer program it for me? Or is the aftermarket stick they installed my only option? If this has already been addressed please point me in the right direction, hopefully that add on can be temporary.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sgod54 said:


> I've looked on the forums and haven't really found a straight answer or maybe haven't looked at every post. I just bought a 2017 LS. I didn't know it didn't have cruise until I signed and drove away, which might sound weird but what car doesn't have that even as a base model? Called the dealer and they had a terrible looking stick installed for the cruise control. I feel as if it would be easy enough to swap steering wheels with cruise built in and audio controls. Can I buy a new steering wheel, swap them out and have the dealer program it for me? Or is the aftermarket stick they installed my only option? If this has already been addressed please point me in the right direction, hopefully that add on can be temporary.


Steering wheels can be swapped out 100% but don't stop reading at this point and buy one just yet. After you get the brand new wheel out the plastic and follow the procedures of removing airbag, making the buttons work on the brand new wheel would be the barrier. Gen 1 you had to buy a special kit from the dealership at higher markup than just buying the wheel but it was possible. The dealership would look at all the cool parts you got and said you didn't get it from us we can't use it. Almost every command you do goes through the BCM or some other controller that has to have that feature unlocked for it to work. There was a string of cars for example built between late 2012 to end of March 2013 that after you hooked the GM fog light kit up 100% like factory they couldn't turn on until you unlock that feature in the BCM at the dealership. 

In short, the ugly stalk is the only thing available unless you swapped into another car higher trimmed with it. GM made sure you can't buy cheaper models and make up your own packages after the fact.


----------



## Sgod54 (Jul 9, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Steering wheels can be swapped out 100% but don't stop reading at this point and buy one just yet. After you get the brand new wheel out the plastic and follow the procedures of removing airbag, making the buttons work on the brand new wheel would be the barrier. Gen 1 you had to buy a special kit from the dealership at higher markup than just buying the wheel but it was possible. The dealership would look at all the cool parts you got and said you didn't get it from us we can't use it. Almost every command you do goes through the BCM or some other controller that has to have that feature unlocked for it to work. There was a string of cars for example built between late 2012 to end of March 2013 that after you hooked the GM fog light kit up 100% like factory they couldn't turn on until you unlock that feature in the BCM at the dealership.
> 
> In short, the ugly stalk is the only thing available unless you swapped into another car higher trimmed with it. GM made sure you can't buy cheaper models and make up your own packages after the fact.



Could the wires from the stalk simply be spliced into the steering wheel controls? Since it's not entirely controlled by the factory system I don't think, nothing on the dash that indicates that the cruise is on.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Sgod54 said:


> Could the wires from the stalk simply be spliced into the steering wheel controls? Since it's not entirely controlled by the factory system I don't think, nothing on the dash that indicates that the cruise is on.


No. Cruise control is integrated into your BCM (body control module), so you can't just buy the wheel and splice it in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Cavalier was a 200 buck option, and this is all you had to buy, was a self contained electronic unit, screws included that mounted to the firewall, threaded holes were already there. New directional signal stick with the cruise controls on it, fit perfectly, a cable had to be ran to the TB.

Have no idea what's going on today, not only Chevy, but other vehicles as well eliminating cruise on base models, then it about 3 grand more to get it with other options you don't want.

One way to send GM a message is to go to this site:

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Versus 2017 Honda Civic Sedan | Compare Chevy

Dirtier tricks, not only cruise but fog lamps as well, by changing the firmware so after installing these items, still would not work. 

Youngest kids Kia, she purchased it, had nothing to do with it, cost me 15 bucks for a new switch plate, could have tacked on two more wires, but laid out another 40 for a wire harness to keep it stock, like nobody would know the difference. Kia dealers are not allowed to do this. But she did get power windows, automatic door locks, and AC.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Good thought that's for sure. Guess you have to go buy the next trim lvl up lol. Anyways not sure how BCM works but wouldn't it be possible to pull one out of an LT along with steering wheel? Sure it would be a pain but better than ur speed stick lol. Sure someone else can interject weather swapping BCM is possible without causing other issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Good thought that's for sure. Guess you have to go buy the next trim lvl up lol. Anyways not sure how BCM works but wouldn't it be possible to pull one out of an LT along with steering wheel? Sure it would be a pain but better than ur speed stick lol. Sure someone else can interject weather swapping BCM is possible without causing other issues.


In the first gen, you just needed a wheel with cruise and an activation code for the BCM flash to enable it in the BCM. I'd imagine it's similar with the Gen 2.

I still don't know why they're putting a touch screen in the car and NOT cruise control. #priorities


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol good point on the priorities. I would get rid of the touch screen and power windows for 1" extra next to my clutch. Pain to drive when wearing boots. Already had to replace entire window regulator assembly. Automatic windows are garbage unless your wife can't he her cookies lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

14'ecocruze said:


> Good thought that's for sure. Guess you have to go buy the next trim lvl up lol. Anyways not sure how BCM works but wouldn't it be possible to pull one out of an LT along with steering wheel? Sure it would be a pain but better than ur speed stick lol. Sure someone else can interject weather swapping BCM is possible without causing other issues.


By the time you did that, you charged lots of manhours of dealership labor to almost end up eating the difference of the LT financing. 



jblackburn said:


> In the first gen, you just needed a wheel with cruise and an activation code for the BCM flash to enable it in the BCM. I'd imagine it's similar with the Gen 2.
> 
> I still don't know why they're putting a touch screen in the car and NOT cruise control. #priorities


https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/03/31/nhtsa-rear-view-cameras/7114531/



14'ecocruze said:


> Lol good point on the priorities. I would get rid of the touch screen and power windows for 1" extra next to my clutch. Pain to drive when wearing boots. Already had to replace entire window regulator assembly. Automatic windows are garbage unless your wife can't he her cookies lol.


Overseas the LS came hand crank, If you can find the WTCC before pics they have the door panel missing the whole section the window switches go. Stateside they only deleted the power windows for a few years.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

the ion had an electronic tb, and all you had to do was swap the wheel and add a wire harness, a lot of people did it. Now we live in a world where you need to take half the dash apart just to change the cabin filter, all because "perceived value".


----------

